# Starting over! :D



## georgiagirl98 (Jun 30, 2013)

I just got an incubator this summer and ive hatched out a few batches of chicks, turkeys, and guineas. I gave the turkey and guinea chicks away, and im left with my grown hens, my rooster, and some half grown roosters and hens. I've decided my older hens have gotten old and aren't laying as well as they used to so im going to bring all of them, along with the rest to auction in a week or two and sell them. 

Im thinking of either ordering eggs or chicks offline to raise for replacements. Which do you think would be best to choose, eggs or chicks? When would be a good time to order them? It doesn't get really cold here and the hatchery i usually get chicks from packs them up warm so im not worrying about that. Now the big question  ... What breed should i get? They won't be for meat, just layer hens and a rooster. The only reason for the rooster is so i can hatch off chicks which is really fun  So i could get 2 or 3 hens and a rooster of one breed to breed. Maybe a heritage breed, or ive always wanted to try silkies. Then have the layers separate because i hate getting the eggs late and finding little red dots in them. I have a white leghorn hen that lays pretty well but I have heard good thing about the red star and some others. What are yalls favorites?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I liked my Golden Lace Wyandotts and Partridge Rocks. Mille Fleurs are fun.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I like Orpingtons  Red stars are nice and pretty friendly. Good layers too. Silkies are super broody.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

I prefer chicks, from a well known breeder. I also prefer to buy in the fall, and spring. With the heat of summer, it's hard to raise chicks, and in the dead of winter it's a hassle unless you have a heated room for them and waterers don't freeze. I've raised chicks year round for years but those are my preferences. We also don't start incubators after October and we start setting Jan 1st. Any broody are allowed to go broody. We actually encourage this. 

I prefer purebred English Orp, Ameraicana, standard Cochin, d'Uccles, or Maran.


----------



## georgiagirl98 (Jun 30, 2013)

Thank you guys!  

I still haven't made up my mind yet... Im getting rid of purebred Dominiques that i was raising and selling chicks from. When i first got them i thought they were sooo pretty, but now that ive had them for a while im wanting a new color but still something colorful and pretty to look at. Then the others im selling are turken Dominique crosses (bald necks with the Dominique color), a few yellow buffs, some white leghorns, Rhode Island reds and a black breed (?). 

I've got to cut down so im thinking less than 10. 5 breeders and 5 layers.  on the layers ive made up my mind between white leghorns again or redstars. Maybe both. On the others yall have mentioned about how big are they? The rooster i have now is huge and i hate handling him (his spurs are longer than my fingers! hes not mean but very heavy and strong) so i want to make sure they are a little smaller.  on these im only getting one breed so the chicks will be purebred. Thanks again guys, i stink at chicken breeds.


----------

